# 41 Elgin craigslist find



## imfastareyou (Apr 26, 2008)

found this one the local CL this week, check the front hub! 

OK but its a women's bike, I know...


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 26, 2008)

*2more*


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 26, 2008)

how much did you pick up for


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 27, 2008)

*Sweet Find!*

That bike looks like it was never used, beautiful shape. How did you date it to 1941? Pat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> how much did you pick up for




isn't that like asking a girl how old she is?? 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 27, 2008)

ok I'll re-word it nicer what fantastic price did you get the bike for? ( how young are you?)


----------



## imfastareyou (Apr 27, 2008)

the price was right.     Its was about what the front hubs go for.  The lady had owned it for about 5 years, and couldn't ride it anymore because she was having knee replacement surgery and moving to Kansas.  She was happy to sell it to someone that appreciated the original paint.

I don't know for sure that its a 41, but the SW hubs were used from 39-41 I think, and it looks pretty close to the 41 on dave's site, but it looks similar to a 39 that was just one ebay as well.

now I just need to keep an eye out for a torpedo light with similar patina (the one on there is a repop, obviously) and a center stand.  and the brake is WEAK, so that will need some attention.

I'm kind of figuring that the missing 'dish' for the font hub will be near impossible to find.

thanks for the comments, I was very happy to pick this one up!


----------

